# Sauce with Chicken Broth



## SubwayScriptures

Hi. I'm looking for a recipe for making a pasta sauce that involves chicken broth. Essentially, I'm looking for an alternative to the regular tomato sauce etc etc that I usually do.

I've tried sauce recipes in the past but they always come out runny and don't really "stick" to the pasta. Any ideas out there? I'd like the main ingredient to be chicken broth and relatively light on the creamy stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Selkie

You could always make what you're talking about: Chicken broth, a tbs. of corn starch/or flour ( - added to the *cold* Ch. broth for thickening when brought to a boil), a splash of cream or whole milk, herbs of your choice, a pat of butter and some minced garlic, and you 'll have a nice alfredo-like sauce.

Getting sauce to stick to pasta isn't as much a function of the sauce as it is of having well drained, nearly-dry pasta. No sauce is going to stick to wet pasta. I judge mine by how much steam is rising from the hot pasta as it drains. When the steaming slows after having been shaken several times, I know that it's ready then.

And never put oil in your pasta cooking water. It does nothing for the pasta while it cooks, and it coats the pasta so sauce won't stick to it after it's drained.

I hope you'll experiment making your own sauce (in tiny amounts at first), and you'll be much happier. Good luck!


----------



## mexican mama

SubwayScriptures said:


> Hi. I'm looking for a recipe for making a pasta sauce that involves chicken broth. Essentially, I'm looking for an alternative to the regular tomato sauce etc etc that I usually do.
> 
> I've tried sauce recipes in the past but they always come out runny and don't really "stick" to the pasta. Any ideas out there? I'd like the main ingredient to be chicken broth and relatively light on the creamy stuff. Thanks!




How about doing a peanut sauce like this one.its one alternative than tour tomato base pasta sauce
Pasta With Peanut Sauce - All Recipes


----------



## Wyogal

adding a bit of the pasta cooking water also helps to thicken the sauce.


----------



## CharlieD

You mean you want to make chicken gravy instead of palin tomato sauce?


----------



## SubwayScriptures

Ok well after reading some of these tips. Here's what I did: Sauteed garlic, butter and shrimp first. Mixed tbsp corn starch with chicken broth and a splash, which I added to the shrimp. Let that get hot/simmer off a bit.

In the end, it was a thicker consistency (which is good), but it tasted kinda dumb. It tasted similar to like the chicken flavor ramen, which wasn't really what I was going for. How can I make improvements to this?

Also. Is it bad to add corn starch to a sauce that's already hot/warm?


----------



## Claire

I've sometimes cooked pasta in chicken broth, drained, then dressed with veggies and a little olive oil or butter, top with a grated or crumbled cheese of your choice.  

It isn't with chicken broth, but have you ever made pasta carbonara?

When using cornstarch, I make a "slurry" (a heaping tablespoon of cornstarch whipped into a half cup or so of COLD water), then gradually stir it into a rapidly boiling liquid to thicken it.  In my experience, any other way results in lumps and without a little boiling after the slurry has been added, it will not thicken.  Take it off the heat as soon as it reaches the desired thickness.


----------



## SubwayScriptures

Claire said:


> It isn't with chicken broth, but have you ever made pasta carbonara?



No I haven't. Do you have a good recipe for it?


----------

